# blastocyst at IVF wales



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

has anyone out there had blastocyst transfer at ivf wales?


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiya kara,
              as you know im a big fan of blastocyst even though i had treatment elsewhere i would definatly recommend having a go at taking your embryo's to blastocyst if possible!
sorry i can't be much more help as i didn't have the procedure at ivf wales, i just wanted to come on and wish you all the luck for whatever you decide!
take care of yourself love jo xxx


----------

